# Certified Registered Nurse First Assistant



## dawn1170 (Jun 26, 2008)

Does anyone have any knowledge in regards to billing this. I have a practice that has a qualified CRNFA and she does assist with surgeries. I have never tried to bill a procedure with her as an assistant however; the MD thinks that we should be billing her as an assistant. I am aware that Medicare does not recognize the CRNFA and will not pay however I am wondering if anyone is billing commercial payors and are getting paid?

Any insight is appreciated

Thanks, 
Dawn


----------



## julolson (Jun 30, 2008)

*Julia Olson, CPC*

I have heard of them being paid by Blue Cross and some commercial payers.  But if you bill be aware that if not a provider for BCBS, they may send the payment to the patient.


----------

